# CJIS Queries



## Riverhawks91 (5 mo ago)

Is there anyway to look at older cjis queries once they leave the results inbox after 24hrs? I know you can in IMC but don’t know of any way for CJIS.

Thanks.


----------



## misskimm4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Queries: Previous Queries, then put in dates


----------

